# The Pedophile Elite



## b0x (Dec 13, 2021)

*1987-1993 Finders Cult - USA*

"D.C. police sources said some of the items seized yesterday showed pictures of children engaged in what appeared to be "cult rituals." Officials of the U.S. Customs Service, called in to aid in the investigation, said that the material seized yesterday includes photos showing children involved in bloodletting ceremonies of animals and one photograph of a child in chains. Customs officials said they were looking into whether a child pornography operation was being conducted."



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1987/02/07/officials-describe-cult-rituals-in-child-abuse-case/11f05df1-48e0-41f7-b46d-249c0bd2bc39/
		



*2019 Finders: FBI Freedom of Information Act*

"… _ attempted to access the evidence collected for a period of approximately two months. I was unsuccessful in gaining that access and was informed by Sergeant Stitcher (now deceased) that the Finders was a CIA (Central Intelligence Agency) front gone bad, and that the evidence was unavailable."









						FBI releases 'Finders' files after 3 decades; Declassified investigation linked to Tallahassee child abuse case
					

The FBI released a 324-page file on the 'Finders' commune, subject of a 1987 investigation and 1993 conspiracy theory.



					www.tallahassee.com
				





*1984 Westminster Pedophile Dossier - UK*

"His comment came as the Home Office announced a fresh legal review into what happened to a file alleging paedophile activity at Westminster in the 1980s that was handed to the then home secretary, Leon (now Lord) Brittan, by the Tory MP Geoffrey Dickens."

"But as it emerged on Sunday that a further 114 possibly relevant files have also gone missing from government records– the government again ruled out a public inquiry into the allegations."









						Tebbit hints at political cover-up over child abuse in 1980s
					

Ex-Thatcher minister says politicians' instincts were to protect 'the system' as it emerged that 114 more documents were lost




					www.theguardian.com
				





*Kincora Boys Home 1970-1980 North Ireland*

"The allegations of British state complicity in the abuse of children initially appeared to be a conspiracy theory. But detectives who investigated Kincora in the 1980s said at least one Tory MP visited the home at the time boys were being sexually abused there. Brian Gemmell, a former army intelligence officer, has said he was warned off his investigations into Kincora by an MI5 officer."









						MI5 accused of covering up sexual abuse at boys’ home
					

Court case to address alleged cover-up of British state involvement at the Kincora children’s home in Northern Ireland




					www.theguardian.com
				





*Marc Dutroux 1989 - Belgium*

"Dutroux claimed that he was a low dog in a powerful pedophile network. Dutroux's lawyer, Xavier Magnee, repeatedly said that the prosecution never followed up on evidence of a network surrounding Dutroux."

"She claimed that other minors were present at the sex parties and that those were secretly filmed for blackmail purposes. She said: "It was highly organised. Big business. Blackmail. There was a lot of money involved." During her testimony she described some regular clients including judges, a prominent politician and one banker. She gave the police names, addresses and detailed description of two murders that matched unsolved cases of the two murders of teenage girls"

"In 2009 WikiLeaks published the Dutroux Dossier. Belgian authorities tried to have the dossier taken down. The prosecutor general of Liege, Cedric Visart de Bocarme, said "There is some true, some false, some very disparate information here, involving some people who have done nothing wrong, who have simply been mentioned in an investigation and are thus exposed to public contempt, whereas all this material should have remained classified."









						Marc Dutroux - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*
Epstein - 2006*

"He’d cut the non-prosecution deal with one of Epstein’s attorneys because he had “been told” to back off, that Epstein was above his pay grade. “I was told Epstein ‘belonged to intelligence’ and to leave it alone,” he told his interviewers in the Trump transition"









						It Sure Looks Like Jeffrey Epstein Was a Spy—But Whose?
					

It appears that Jeffrey Epstein was involved in intelligence work, of some kind, for someone—and it probably wasn’t American intelligence either.




					observer.com
				






*IICSA  2015 - UK*

"An inquiry which was intended to investigate why paedophile rings seem to be exempt from capture has had its entire database permanently and completely deleted. The Independent Inquiry into Child Sexual Abuse (IICSA) issued a formal apology after vital testimony from victims of child sexual abuse was "instantly and permanently deleted" from its servers."






						UK GOVERNMENT INQUIRY ACCIDENTALLY DELETED DATABASE OF EVIDENCE ON PAEDOPHILE RINGS
					

An inquiry which was intended to investigate why paedophile rings




					pocketmags.com
				





*Pentagon*

"But new Project Flicker investigative reports obtained by The Upshot through the Freedom of Information Act, which you can read here, show that DCIS investigators identified 264 Defense employees or contractors who had purchased child pornography online. 

"Astonishingly, nine of those had "Top Secret Sensitive Compartmentalized Information" security clearances, meaning they had access to the nation's most sensitive secrets. All told, 76 of the individuals had Secret or higher clearances. But DCIS investigated only 52 of the suspects, and just 10 were ever charged with viewing or purchasing child pornography."

"Without greater public disclosure of how these cases wound down, it's impossible to know how or whether any of the names listed in the Project Flicker papers came in for additional scrutiny. It's conceivable that some of them were picked up by local law enforcement, but it seems likely that most of the people flagged by the investigation did not have their military careers disrupted in the context of the DCIS inquiry."









						Pentagon declined to investigate hundreds of purchases of child pornography
					

A 2006 Immigration and Customs Enforcement investigation into the purchase of child pornography online turned up more than 250 civilian and military employees of the Defense Department -- including some with the highest available security clearance -- who  used credit cards or PayPal to purchase...




					news.yahoo.com
				





"Sexual crimes involving children, including the viewing of images of abuse, have been uncovered at other agencies that handle sensitive information. In a November 2009 report, the Department of Defense acknowledged that dozens of Pentagon staff members or contractors had such images. In 2014, the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community found that two officials from the National Reconnaissance Office, which oversees America’s spy satellites, acknowledged viewing images of child sexual abuse during polygraph examinations."

"At a symposium in 2016, Daniel Payne, a top Pentagon security official, said that when workers’ computers were examined, “the amount of child porn I see is just unbelievable.”"









						CIA Files Say Staffers Committed Sex Crimes Involving Children. They Weren’t Prosecuted.
					

Declassified CIA inspector general reports show a pattern of abuse and a repeated decision by federal prosecutors not to hold agency personnel accountable.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				



_


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Dec 13, 2021)

Franklin child prostitution ring allegations - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Real or fake? See also Conspiracy of Silence 1993/1994.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 13, 2021)

The (((pedophile))) elite.


----------



## b0x (Dec 13, 2021)

Robert David Steele - Former CIA Operations Officer.






*UN*

"UN staff have carried out thousands of rapes and other sexual violations against women and children over the last decade, according to a former senior United Nations offical.

“There are tens of thousands of aid workers around the world with pedophile tendencies, but if you wear a UNICEF T-shirt, nobody will ask what you’re up to," Andrew MacLeod, the former chief of operations at the UN's Emergency Co-ordination Center, said in an interview with british tabloid _The Sun_ on Monday, adding that an estimated 60,000 cases of sexual exploitation had been comitted over the last decade by 3,300 pedophiles working in the organization."



			https://www.jpost.com/international/un-staff-allegedly-responsbile-for-over-60000-cases-of-sexual-exploitation-542817
		


*Oxfam*

"When the former head of Oxfam, Barbara Stocking, admitted on the BBC earlier in February that aid workers of the charity had engaged in sexual exploitation of underage girls in earthquake-ravaged Haiti, it sent shock waves around the world.

What is more shocking, however, is that the charity knew about what it calls “a culture of impunity” at the highest level of its board leadership but chose to protect the abusers against prosecution. Protecting the reputation of the organization was considered more important than protecting the lives of the vulnerable.

In addition, in most cases these alleged sexual predators got good job references moving from Oxfam to other charities. No one knows how much harm they may have caused to communities, children and women. More stories of abuse are emerging in Oxfam’s African and Asian outposts showing that there is a pattern of abuse, cover-ups and lack of transparency at Oxfam."









						Oxfam sexual abuse scandal points to a larger problem among aid workers
					

The UN and international aid organizations must develop a way to deal with the growing problem of sexual abuse committed by aid workers.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## b0x (Dec 13, 2021)

*BCCI*

The *Bank of Credit and Commerce International* (*BCCI*) was an international bank founded in 1972 by Agha Hasan Abedi, a Pakistani financier.[1] The bank was registered in Luxembourg with head offices in Karachi and London. A decade after opening, BCCI had over 400 branches in 78 countries and assets in excess of US$20 billion, making it the seventh largest private bank in the world.[2][3]

Investigators in the United States and the UK determined that BCCI had been "set up deliberately to avoid centralized regulatory review, and operated extensively in bank secrecy jurisdictions. Its affairs were extraordinarily complex. Its officers were sophisticated international bankers whose apparent objective was to keep their affairs secret, to commit fraud on a massive scale, and to avoid detection".[8]

In addition to violations of lending laws, BCCI was also accused of opening accounts or laundering money for figures such as Saddam Hussein, Manuel Noriega, Hussain Muhammad Ershad, and Samuel Doe,[16] and for criminal organizations such as the Medellin Cartel and Abu Nidal.[19] Police and intelligence experts nicknamed BCCI the "Bank of Crooks and Criminals International" for its penchant for catering to customers who dealt in arms, drugs, and hot money.[20] Both Syed A. Hussain (b. 1960 or 1961) and Amjad Awan, (b. 1946 or 1947) a Pakistani banker that headed the Panamanian branch of BCCI in the early 1980s, assisted Noriega with Noriega's accounts at BCCI.[21][22]

William von Raab, a former U.S. Commissioner of Customs, also told the Kerry Committee that the U.S. Central Intelligence Agency held "several" accounts at BCCI. According to a 1991 article in _Time_ magazine, the National Security Council also had accounts at BCCI, which were used for a variety of covert operations, including transfers of money and weapons during the Iran–Contra affair.

Manhattan District Attorney Robert Morgenthau described BCCI as "the largest bank fraud in world financial history".[26]









						Bank of Credit and Commerce International - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




According to one U.S. investigator with substantial knowledge of BCCI’s activities, some BCCI officials have acknowledged that some of the females provided some members of the Al-Nahyan family [one of the ruling families in the UAE] were young girls who had not yet reached puberty, and in certain cases, were physically injured by the experience. The official said that former BCCI officials had told him that BCCI also provided males to homosexual VIPs.”









						The BCCI Affair : Senator John Kerry and Senator Hank Brown : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

A Report to the Committee on Foreign Relations United States Senate by Senator John Kerry and Senator Hank Brown December 1992 102d Congress 2d Session...



					archive.org


----------



## b0x (Dec 14, 2021)

*NASA*

"NASA employees were caught buying child pornography from a criminal ring in Eastern Europe that distributed images of minors as young as three, it can be revealed.

An investigation by Daily Mail Online found staff members from the space agency paid for pictures and videos of children in sexual situations, but were never prosecuted.

Their names have never been released because of government guidelines which protect their privacy."









						NASA employees caught buying child porn have names kept secret
					

Staff at the space agency were caught downloading explicit images of minors, but they were never prosecuted and will remain anonymous to protect their privacy.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## kadoink (Dec 14, 2021)

Fucking skin crawling -_-


----------



## Death Grip (Dec 14, 2021)

Those poor children. So many children hurt and abused in the world so that someone with power over them can get their rocks off. 
Fucking sickening.


----------



## b0x (Dec 14, 2021)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Franklin child prostitution ring allegations - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conspiracy of Silence 1994 (Unreleased) - Yorkshire TV/Discovery








						Conspiracy of Silence: The Franklin Cover Up Documentary (1994)
					

Conspiracy of Silence is a powerful, disturbing documentary revealing a nationwide child abuse and pedophilia ring that leads to the highest levels of government. Featuring intrepid investigator John DeCamp, a highly decorated Vietnam war veteran an…




					www.bitchute.com
				




The Franklin Coverup - Senator John DeCamp


			https://wikispooks.com/w/images/8/8e/The_Franklin_Cover-Up.pdf


----------



## Fek (Dec 14, 2021)

Movies like _Rosemary's Baby_, _Mother!_, and _Eyes Wide Shut_ aren't necessarily fiction, friends. Be very careful exploring this topic. You will question if the knowledge gained was worth having to carry it with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 14, 2021)

Right now there is a huge report that was submitted to the justice system in the Netherlands. There was a journalist who published a report on ritual abuse in the Netherlands. She had always been skeptical about it but decided to investigate. After questioning some two dozen people and asking each what had happened and where and which people were involved, some people kept coming up again and they had matching stories about the specific perversions of these people. Also a number of supposed victims fingered the same locations and practices as going on.

One of the worst examples that they do mention is the insertion of glass into the vagina and womb. This way victims had to return later to get them removed by the same people that inserted them. In a handful of cases they did get them removed by the regular hospital, and the journalist got matching statements from different surgeons who had removed glass from wombs.

When this first radio program was aired, one of the locations (a shed in the middle of farmland) suddenly had burnt down within a week.

The report has several health professionals, from surgeons to psychologists to psychiatrists asking for an independent investigation, since a number of victims independently fingered the same people high up in the Dutch justice system as being involved in these activities. Going to the police has not been effective for any, because ALL reports of ritual abuse are redirected to the same task force in the Netherlands. That task force has a mission statement where they say how important it is to prevent any false report of crime relating to ritual abuse. They have never once said any report was accurate, or acknowledged that one of the reports they received might be true. They say there is no evidence of ritual abuse in the Netherlands.

The reigning demissionary government (the last government fell after another scandal and they have refused to form a new one after the election. They call themselves demissionary, but still hold all the same tools of power as they did before, using covid as a pretext for draconian measures in general). The minister of justice has set up receiving this report that everything decided in how this report is being dealt with must go through him. It's pretty much the opposite of independent / external investigation.

Only 21 of the representatives out of 127 who were present for the vote, voted in favor of an independent investigation into this. Only the FvD (a very young anti-EU party) and the PVV (a strongly pro-israel anti-islam party) voted against. Not even the various christian parties voted in favor of it.

Therapists and victims have already voiced that they have no faith in the results of the investigation with it being completely centralised in the hands of the minister of justice (who then controls what he shares with the rest of government).

To be clear, I call it satanic ritual abuse. The current used term in the Netherlands relating to this report is "organised sadistic child abuse".


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 14, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Right now there is a huge report that was submitted to the justice system in the Netherlands. There was a journalist who published a report on ritual abuse in the Netherlands. She had always been skeptical about it but decided to investigate. After questioning some two dozen people and asking each what had happened and where and which people were involved, some people kept coming up again and they had matching stories about the specific perversions of these people. Also a number of supposed victims fingered the same locations and practices as going on.
> 
> One of the worst examples that they do mention is the insertion of glass into the vagina and womb. This way victims had to return later to get them removed by the same people that inserted them. In a handful of cases they did get them removed by the regular hospital, and the journalist got matching statements from different surgeons who had removed glass from wombs.
> 
> ...


I remember a huge ass multi video amateur documentary on youtube about worldwide child abuse rings. It focused on the Netherlands at the start.

It got removed and I've never found it again. God the world is fucked.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 14, 2021)

Ser Prize said:


> I remember a huge ass multi video amateur documentary on youtube about worldwide child abuse rings. It focused on the Netherlands at the start.
> 
> It got removed and I've never found it again. God the world is fucked.


Dutch monarch house started the bilderberg meetings. They're pretty close to the center of world power.

BTW is it this documentary?


----------



## Ser Prize (Dec 14, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Dutch monarch house started the bilderberg meetings. They're pretty close to the center of world power.
> 
> BTW is it this documentary?


Maybe Austin Powers was right about the Dutch.

Nah, it was way more ghetto. It was also like 10+ parts of 40+ minute videos.


----------



## b0x (Dec 15, 2021)

*Hollywood*

"The boy Victor Salva raped, Nathan Forrest Winters, was 12 years old when he told his mother that the writer-director, a family friend, had sexually abused him on the set of the movie _Clownhouse_ in which Winters was one of three young stars. In 1988, Salva pleaded guilty to lewd and lascivious conduct with a child under 14, having oral sex with a child under 14, and procuring a child for pornography (Salva filmed sexual acts with Winters). He was sentenced to three years in prison, serving 15 months, most of which took place at Soledad State Prison. (Salva declined to be interviewed for this story.)"

Since he got out of prison in 1989, Salva has made nine movies, beginning with the straight-to-video _Nature of the Beast_ and theatrically released _Powder_, which both came out in late October 1995. This Saturday, _Jeepers Creepers 3,_ the long-awaited sequel of Salva's successful horror franchise, will air on Syfy at 9 p.m. The original _Jeepers Creepers_, released in theaters by MGM in late summer 2001, was a surprise hit, and went on to gross nearly $60 million worldwide. A sequel followed two years later, and made even more."



			https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/kateaurthur/victor-salva-jeepers-creepers-pedophile
		



"Adam Kimmel is the cinematographer of such acclaimed films as “Beautiful Girls,” “Capote” and “Never Let Me Go.” He is a member of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences and the American Society of Cinematographers, two esteemed organizations. He’s shot short films directed by Natalie Portman and Scarlett Johansson. He’s a prolific director of photography of commercials, including for Nike and Toyota, and a cinematographer on the recent Leonardo DiCaprio racing documentary “And We Go Green.”

One thing you won’t glean from the list of Kimmel’s impressive credits on his IMDb page: He’s a registered sex offender. Kimmel was arrested and charged twice for sexual crimes against underage girls, once in 2003 and again in 2010.

But after Kimmel’s conviction, he didn’t miss a step professionally. In fact, his career hit new heights. Kimmel’s story reveals how little vetting there is on sets in Hollywood — and at legacy institutions as well."








						How a Registered Sex Offender Thrived in Hollywood
					

Adam Kimmel is the cinematographer of such acclaimed films as “Beautiful Girls,” “Capote” and “Never Let Me Go.” He is a member of the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences and the American S…




					variety.com
				





*Marc John Collins-Rector* (born October 16, 1959) is an American businessman, convicted sex offender, and fugitive, known for founding Digital Entertainment Network, an online streaming video broadcaster and notable dot-com failure, as well as his associations with Hollywood and media figures.

Running DEN out of a Los Angeles mansion, Collins-Rector and his business partners—Chad Shackley and Brock Pierce—hosted lavish parties, attended by Hollywood’s gay A-list.[2] It was at those parties Collins-Rector and others allegedly sexually assaulted teenage boys.[7]

In August 2000, a New Jersey federal grand jury indicted Collins-Rector on criminal charges that he had transported minors across state lines for the purpose of having sex with them.[8] After his indictment, Collins-Rector fled to Spain together with Shackley and Pierce. Interpol arrested them in May 2002 in a villa in the south Spanish beach city of Marbella. Guns, machetes and child pornography were found in the house.[7]








						Marc Collins-Rector - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





As he strolls through Hollywood, X-Men and Living Dead actor Brian Peck does not seem to have a care in the world.
A regular at horror conventions, Peck has a lengthy and continuing Hollywood career, and claims a friendship with Charlie Sheen.
But in fact Peck is a convicted child sex offender - who used his movie industry role to abuse a Nickelodeon star, and who astonishingly is not banned from working with children.
Perhaps most disturbingly, he is only prohibited from direct contact with children, not from being part of productions in which children are acting - meaning that since being convicted he has worked on a Disney show and a horror movie set in a high school.








						Actor abused Nickelodeon child star and can still work with children
					

Brian Peck, 54, served 16 months in prison for sexually abusing a child Nickelodeon star but was seen in Los Angeles where he is still working in the movie industry despite his conviction.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





"according to Evan Rachel Wood, isn’t unique, as she claims, “In my experience, I know a lot of kids that grew up in the industry. And what surprised me when I got older was finding out that pretty much all of the young men were abused in some way, sexually.” She then relays that, at a recent Golden Globes gala, she watched a pedophile (whom she doesn’t name) win an award, and had to walk out because she was so disgusted by the praise being lavished upon this monster. As she departed, she thought to herself, “I don’t know if I can do this anymore. I can’t keep watching this happen. I don’t know how to handle this. This has to stop.”"









						The New Film Exposing Hollywood’s Child-Abuse Epidemic
					

“Pretty much all of the young men were abused in some way, sexually,” says Evan Rachel Wood in “Showbiz Kids,” a disturbing new HBO documentary premiering July 14.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## b0x (Dec 30, 2021)

*BBC

Jimmy Savile

Sir James Wilson Vincent Savile* OBE KCSG (/ˈsævɪl/; 31 October 1926 – 29 October 2011) was an English DJ, television and radio personality who hosted BBC shows including _Top of the Pops_ and _Jim'll Fix It_. He raised an estimated £40 million for charities and, during his lifetime, was widely praised for his personal qualities and as a fund-raiser.[1][2] After his death, hundreds of allegations of sexual abuse were made against him, leading the police to conclude that Savile had been a predatory sex offender[3]—possibly one of Britain's most prolific.[4][5][6][7] There had been allegations during his lifetime, but they were dismissed and accusers ignored or disbelieved; Savile took legal action against some accusers.









						Jimmy Savile - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*1955: *The earliest incident of abuse recorded by the police. It took place in Manchester, where at the time he managed a dance hall.

*1960: *In one of a handful of example cases given by the police, a 10-year-old boy asked Savile for his autograph outside a hotel. Savile took the boy inside and seriously sexually assaulted him.

*1 January 1964: *Savile presents the first ever Top of the Pops for the BBC. He had previously been a DJ at Radio Luxembourg in 1958.

*1965: *Records show abuse started at the BBC, at Leeds general infirmary, where Savile was a long-term volunteer porter, and at Stoke Mandeville hospital, where he also volunteered.

*1966: *This was the start of what police have identified as Savile's peak period for abuse, which lasted a decade.

*1970: *Records show Savile started to abuse girls at Duncroft girls' school near Staines, Surrey, where he was a regular visitor.

*1972: *In another example of Savile's offences listed by police, he is recorded as groping a 12-year-old boy and his two female friends who were attending a recording of Top of the Pops.

*1980s: *At some point in the decade, a female victim is believed to have told the Metropolitan police she was assaulted in Savile's campervan in a BBC car park. The police file cannot be located and the investigating officer is now dead.

*1990: *Savile is knighted, also receiving a papal knighthood.

*April 2000: *In a TV documentary presented by Louis Theroux, Savile acknowledges the rumours about him being a paedophile, but denies it.

*26 July 2006: *Savile co-presents the final Top of the Pops, an occasion that gave rise to one of the allegations made to police.

*March 2008: *Savile begins legal proceedings against a newspaper that linked him to abuse at the Jersey children's home Haut de la Garenne.

*2009: *Savile is interviewed under caution by Surrey police investigating an alleged indecent assault at Duncroft school. The CPS advised there was insufficient evidence to take any further action. This was the year of the last offence recorded by the current investigation.









						Jimmy Savile: timeline of his sexual abuse and its uncovering
					

Investigators now believe the late Top of the Pops host preyed on around 500 vulnerable victims as young as two years old




					www.theguardian.com
				





*Peter Croasdale*

A BBC producer paedophile on the sex offenders register began a secret life under a fake name in Wales, where he agreed to a £450 gig to film a Christmas concert at a private girls school.

Disgraced Peter Croasdale, 58, had been ordered to tell police of his address after he was released from prison after being jailed for four-and-a-half years in 2009 for sexually abusing a girl under 13.

But the former Radio 4 producer secretly moved 160-miles from the north of England to live under an alias in Wales.

Croasdale admitted fraud, possessing indecent images of children and possessing extreme pornography involving bestiality.

Cardiff Crown Court heard there were 15 category A indecent images of a child, which portray rape, 28 category B and 63 category C on his home computer.









						Convicted paedophile tried to film school for girls Christmas concert
					

A BBC producer paedophile on the sex offenders register began a secret life under a fake name in Wales, where he agreed to a £450 gig to film a Christmas concert at a private girls school.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





*Rolf Harris

Rolf Harris* (born 30 March 1930) is an Australian entertainer whose career has encompassed work as a musician, singer-songwriter, composer, comedian, actor, painter and television personality.[4] He was convicted in 2014 of the sexual assault of four underage girls, which effectively ended his career.[5]

In July 2014, at the age of 84, Harris was sentenced to five years and nine months in prison on twelve counts of indecent assault on four female victims during the 1970s and 1980s. He was released on licence in 2017 after serving nearly three years. Following his conviction, he was stripped of many of the honours that he had been awarded during his career, including the AO and CBE.[8][9][10] One count, that Harris indecently assaulted an eight-year-old girl in Portsmouth, was overturned as unsafe in 2017.[11] Harris had also applied for permission to appeal against his convictions concerning the three remaining girls, but permission was refused.[12]









						Rolf Harris - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





*Martyn Smith*

A former BBC sports producer narrowly escaped jail today for downloading ‘quite unspeakable’ child porn.

Martyn Smith, 44, who worked on the Sport Relief charity with Match Of The Day host Gary Lineker, was arrested after one of Britain's biggest paedophile investigations.







Martyn Smith was arrested as part of Operation Algebra, which uncovered 125,000 illicit images
A former BBC sports producer narrowly escaped jail today for downloading ‘quite unspeakable’ child porn.

Martyn Smith, 44, who worked on the Sport Relief charity with Match Of The Day host Gary Lineker, was arrested after one of Britain's biggest paedophile investigations.

Operation Algebra, led by Scottish police, spent months following an internet chat trail about child sex.

Nearly 125,000 illicit images of youngsters were recovered and eight men convicted of a catalogue of child pornography and abuse charges, including the sexual assault of a three-month-old boy.

They were jailed for up to 10 years each earlier this year.

London's Southwark Crown Court heard the email exchanges also pointed the finger at Smith.

He had exchanged suggestions with one of the defendants about how to ‘knock around’ and rape a ‘screaming’ five-year-old boy.

Lothian and Borders Police alerted their Scotland Yard counterparts and arrested Smith at his then home in Garrick Close, Wandsworth, south-west London.

They also raided another property he had at the time in Chichester Terrace, Brighton.

Catherine Purnell, prosecuting, said computer hard drives and software were seized at both addresses and a total of 1,410 illicit images recovered.

They included both Level 5 - the most serious child porn category - and Level 4 material.

The court heard one of the victims was a baby under 12 months old being subjected to ‘penetrative sex’. Another was two years old. All the images were of boys.

Smith, now of Danehurst Street, Fulham, south-west London, who grew to be ‘highly regarded’ during his 19-year BBC career, pleaded guilty to 14 sample counts of making indecent photographs of a child on or before April 2, 2009.

Sentencing Judge Andrew Goymer said some of the material was ‘quite unspeakable... and repulsive in the extreme’.

‘It involves serious sexual activity by adults with very young children indeed and any decent person would be appalled by it.

‘Whenever these indecent images are downloaded... somewhere in the world a child is being violated and abused in sometimes the most horrific ways in order to produce these images to satisfy the market there is in them. And that market is generated by people like you.’

The judge said he was also concerned by the ‘grotesque and appalling chat logs’ recovered by police.






						Ex-BBC producer narrowly escapes jail after downloading 'quite unspeakable' child porn
					

Former BBC sports producer Martyn Smith, 44, who also masterminded the Sport Relief charity was arrested after one of Britain's biggest paedophile investigations.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## b0x (Dec 30, 2021)

*Westminster - UK

Liberal MP Sir Cyril Smith was part of a high-level paedophile ring operating at Westminster in the 1970s, a Labour MP has claimed.*
Simon Danczuk alleges in a new book Sir Cyril used his influence to escape prosecution for sexually abusing boys.
He told BBC Radio 4's Today programme the MP was part of an "informal" network of sex abusers.
And he claimed police were pressured by the authorities to drop investigations into his activities.
"Had he been prosecuted, then the house of cards would have fallen, in terms of that paedophile network, and it could have brought the government down," the Labour MP told Today.









						Paedophile ring protected Sir Cyril Smith, MP claims
					

Sir Cyril Smith's membership of a Westminster paedophile ring protected him from prosecution, a Labour MP claims.



					www.bbc.com
				




Westminster child sex abuse: Senior police and politicians knew about widespread paedophilia but ‘turned a blind eye to it’, inquiry finds​Former prime minister Margaret Thatcher was aware of rumours about Tory MP ‘but did nothing’, probe claims









						Senior police and politicians knew about widespread paedophilia in Westminster but 'turned a blind eye to it'
					

Former prime minister Margaret Thatcher was aware of rumours about Tory MP ‘but did nothing’, probe claims




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Paul Pelham Righton[1] (14 April 1926 – 12 October 2007),[2][3] known as Peter Righton, was a child protection expert and social care worker, and a convicted child molester. In 2013, the Metropolitan Police launched Operation Cayacos to investigate claims that Righton was part of an establishment paedophile network.

In October 2012, Watson claimed that Righton was involved in a paedophile ring with connections to the British Government.[6] Former West Mercia police detective Terry Shutt made similar claims in 2014.[3] Operation Cayacos, an investigation into historical claims of child abuse being conducted by the Metropolitan Police, began investigating claims of a paedophile network connected to Righton in 2013.[15] Operation Cayacos is a spin-off of Operation Fairbank, investigating the Elm Guest House child abuse scandal.[16]






						Peter Righton - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





A Conservative MP murdered a young boy during a depraved sex party in the 1980s, an alleged victim of the Westminster pedophile scandal has claimed.

The 12-year-old boy, who was being abused by a group of men, was strangled by the politician at a townhouse in front of other victims, it was alleged.

On another occasion, a young boy, who was around 10 years old, was deliberately run down and killed by a car driven by one of his abusers, the “victim” claimed.

The alleged murders were among three that are being investigated by the Metropolitan Police as part of a major review of claims that a powerful pedophile ring with links to Westminster was operating in Britain in the 1970s and 1980s.









						U.K. Conservative MP 'killed boy at sex party,' victim of pedophile network claims
					

A Conservative MP murdered a young boy during a depraved sex party in the 1980s, an alleged victim of the Westminster paedophile scandal has claimed.




					nationalpost.com
				





*The guest house is at the centre of a new Scotland Yard inquiry announced last week and triggered when an alleged victim came forward claiming to have witnessed three little boys being killed, including one allegedly strangled by a Tory MP during a sex game.

Miss Malton, a former detective chief inspector and the inspiration for the Prime Suspect TV drama series, said: "There is clear evidence that something was happening at that guest house. If nothing has been done about it in retrospect, then Mr Mehrotra is right. Either the police disbelieved it, or they covered it up one way or another.*









						How The Westminster Paedophile Ring Murder Could Have Been 'Covered Up'
					






					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				





The allegations about so-called VIP pedophiles involve prestigious London addresses, some of the highest-ranking members of Britain’s establishment and the suspected abuse of young boys in the 1970s and 1980s, including three who were slain.

Six members of Parliament have been implicated in the scandal, which threatens to expose a powerful political elite who may have raped and exploited juveniles for more than a decade and put their self-interests ahead of the protection of children.

He also alleges that up to five pedophile rings were operational at the same time during the 1970s and 1980s, and that two whistle-blowers who knew about nefarious activities by members of Parliament met suspicious deaths.









						Britain investigates alleged VIP pedophile ring from '70s and '80s
					

The allegations about so-called VIP pedophiles involve prestigious London addresses, some of the highest-ranking members of Britain’s establishment and the suspected abuse of young boys in the 1970s and 1980s, including three who were slain.




					www.latimes.com
				




​


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 30, 2021)

I blame boomers. Whenever someone is convicted they say "I don't believe that happened because they're a royal/elite and therefore a better".


----------



## b0x (Jan 2, 2022)

*Tik Tok*






TIKTOK’S ‘TOP TALENT HOUSE’ DISSOLVING AFTER MANAGER FACES ACCUSATIONS OF EXPLOITING MINORS​
TikTok creator collective ‘Top Talent House‘ is allegedly closing after former members have come forward to share horror stories about manager Nour Khodr.

On October 10th, ‘Top Talent House’ joined the ranks of TikTok content houses that have swept the L.A. scene this year.

However, just three weeks after its inception, allegations against Top Talent’s manager began circulating the internet when Rachel Brockman left the house. YouTube commentary channel Def Noodles reports that Rachel, 16, was allegedly removed from the house by L.A. authorities. After days of radio silence, Rachel shared a thread of accusations against Nour on her Instagram stories which include allegations of grooming, exploitation of minors, theft, and providing underage girls with drugs and alcohol.









						TikTok's 'Top Talent House' Dissolving After Manager Faces Accusations Of Exploiting Minors
					

TikTok creator collective ‘Top Talent House‘ is allegedly closing after former members have come forward to share horror stories about manager Nour Khodr. On October 10th, ‘Top Talent House’ joined the ranks of TikTok content houses that have swept the L.A. scene this year. Preceded by wildly...




					centennialbeauty.com
				




Rachel Brockman


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 4, 2022)

It is truly unfortunate that we live in a world where these types of people are covered for.

People can point fingers all they want, the real reason is obvious; that we have discarded our morals and beliefs in an effort to be more "flexible". People are willing to go along with cover ups because they discarded their morals for the idea of some sort of "greater good" by doing so, because that's what they are told.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jan 5, 2022)

Digi Faggot said:


> It is truly unfortunate that we live in a world where these types of people are covered for.
> 
> People can point fingers all they want, the real reason is obvious; that we have discarded our morals and beliefs in an effort to be more "flexible". People are willing to go along with cover ups because they discarded their morals for the idea of some sort of "greater good" by doing so, because that's what they are told.



Oh, you think that Catholic church is big on "flexibility"?


To the topic in general: Yeah, there sure are pedophiles in the upper echelons of society. But there sure are pedophiles also amongst the "non-elites", and considering that there are much more "non-elite" people than elites, it's safe to assume that the absolute number of pedophiles is also higher amongst the masses. 

 All in all, I´m getting sick of hearing "elites this and elites that". Such blaming of the powerful and wealthy for every conceivable ill mankind suffers from is just too similar to communism to sound right.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 5, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Oh, you think that Catholic church is big on "flexibility"?
> 
> 
> To the topic in general: Yeah, there sure are pedophiles in the upper echelons of society. But there sure are pedophiles also amongst the "non-elites", and considering that there are much more "non-elite" people than elites, it's safe to assume that the absolute number of pedophiles is also higher amongst the masses.
> ...


It's never safe to assume things. I'm not catholic and can't comment on their "flexibility" but my point was flexibility was bad.

You also realize that this isn't just random blaming, it's an entire thread dedicated to exposing them right? You sound like the type that would go to the Tranny Sideshow and complain that they are being unjustly blamed despite all the evidence posted. I'm commenting on the people mentioned in this thread, and how they are being covered for, due to how easily we brush things off, like you wanting to instead ignore any accusations just because they are the elite.


----------



## Bonesjones (Jan 5, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Oh, you think that Catholic church is big on "flexibility"?
> 
> 
> To the topic in general: Yeah, there sure are pedophiles in the upper echelons of society. But there sure are pedophiles also amongst the "non-elites", and considering that there are much more "non-elite" people than elites, it's safe to assume that the absolute number of pedophiles is also higher amongst the masses.
> ...


So you want to fuck kids? Do you own a small business as well?


----------



## Bum Driller (Jan 6, 2022)

Bonesjones said:


> So you want to fuck kids? Do you own a small business as well?




No, you retard. Just like everyone else, I would like to live in world where pedophiles wouldn't exist. However, I don't believe that focusing on what is the role of the "elites" in this matter helps that much in solving it. Like I said, I don't believe that the percentage of pedophiles among the elites to be any higher than it's among the masses of humanity, and thus I don't believe that this problem could be solved by drumming up anti-elite hysteria. 

Of course, the high and the mighty should be prosecuted for their crimes just as the common man, but the narrative of "all elites are pedophiles" is ultimately just classical scapegoating, an easy solution to a problem that is in truth really hard to fix.


----------



## Herr Flick (Jan 6, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> No, you retard. Just like everyone else, I would like to live in world where pedophiles wouldn't exist. However, I don't believe that focusing on what is the role of the "elites" in this matter helps that much in solving it. Like I said, I don't believe that the percentage of pedophiles among the elites to be any higher than it's among the masses of humanity, and thus I don't believe that this problem could be solved by drumming up anti-elite hysteria.
> 
> Of course, the high and the mighty should be prosecuted for their crimes just as the common man, but the narrative of "all elites are pedophiles" is ultimately just classical scapegoating, an easy solution to a problem that is in truth really hard to fix.


It actually does matter, because the elites have power, and as we see in the numerous examples in this thread + thousands of others, that power is being abused to favor pedophiles, especially powerful ones, and let them get off scott free. All signs point to a disproportionate number of pedophile enablers in positions of power, and it isn’t a huge leap to make to assume that a system that not only doesn’t execute kidfuckers on the spot but shows them an unjust degree of leniency for their unspeakable crimes is probably being run by them.

There are pedophiles at all tiers of society, of course, and all of them are scum that deserve execution, but the ones that abuse their positions to keep as much kidfucking going as possible are objectively more evil than the ones that are “just” cultivating their fetish.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jan 6, 2022)

All elites are pedophiles.

Are all elites pedophiles because being elite makes you a pedophile, or are all elites pedophiles because being a pedophile makes you elite?


----------



## b0x (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## b0x (Mar 30, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> No, you retard. Just like everyone else, I would like to live in world where pedophiles wouldn't exist. However, I don't believe that focusing on what is the role of the "elites" in this matter helps that much in solving it. Like I said, I don't believe that the percentage of pedophiles among the elites to be any higher than it's among the masses of humanity, and thus I don't believe that this problem could be solved by drumming up anti-elite hysteria.



The issue is that the celebrities and the politicians have protection, therefore they are free to not only abuse children, but are able to promote those who have their interests to positions of power.  Which creates a feedback loop. If you are a lowly serf however, you tend to get caught.


----------



## Bum Driller (Mar 30, 2022)

b0x said:


> The issue is that the celebrities and the politicians have protection, therefore they are free to not only abuse children, but are able to promote those who have their interests to positions of power.  Which creates a feedback loop. If you are a lowly serf however, you tend to get caught.




Just because someone has power to protect themselves from law doesn't mean that such positions would be filled only with pedophiles. There are lots of other non-savory and illegal habits and persuasions that would be just as good, if not even better, if you really wanted to control someone. Then again, I still don't believe that majority of politicians would have such habits; most of them can be bought with "cash, blow and hookers", after all. And also, just a small amount of those "lowly serf" pedophiles get caught too.

As disgusting and heinous as pedophilia is, it's just falling to a anti-elite propaganda to think that all of the high and mighty would do it.


----------



## b0x (Mar 30, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Just because someone has power to protect themselves from law doesn't mean that such positions would be filled only with pedophiles. There are lots of other non-savory and illegal habits and persuasions that would be just as good, if not even better, if you really wanted to control someone. Then again, I still don't believe that majority of politicians would have such habits; most of them can be bought with "cash, blow and hookers", after all. And also, just a small amount of those "lowly serf" pedophiles get caught too.
> 
> As disgusting and heinous as pedophilia is, it's just falling to a anti-elite propaganda to think that all of the high and mighty would do it.



I don't think they all do it.  But it's simply the selection bias that would promote it.  If you are a pedophile, then that information can be used to control you.  You'll do anything they say as long as you aren't outed, and they'll give you kids for your co-operation.  Blackmail and bribery.  So I believe that pedophilia, and at least it's acceptance, run higher among the elite.


----------



## Bum Driller (Mar 30, 2022)

b0x said:


> I don't think they all do it.  But it's simply the selection bias that would promote it.  If you are a pedophile, then that information can be used to control you.  You'll do anything they say as long as you aren't outed, and they'll give you kids for your co-operation.  Blackmail and bribery.  So I believe that pedophilia, and at least it's acceptance, run higher among the elite.



Why not necrophilia and bestiality? Both would be just as bad, if not even worse for someone's image, and as such just as good instruments of control. Both would also be easier to provide for than something that requires kidnapping and molesting live kids, who are then searched and so on. But no, you believe it's pedophiles because someone in the Youtube told you so. Because you want to hate the elites, and you want to have a "justification" for doing so, and pedophilia happens to be something that makes most of the people, me included, to see red to such an extent that out come the tiki torches and hemp ropes. Unlike you, I can control my emotions to a point where I can see that someone is playing someone else here, and it sure isn't going to be me who is going to get played. People who are "lowly serfs" have always, since the dawn of fucking time, hated on those who have more stuff than they have, and other people who see an opportunity to get something out of that hate have created all kinds of fanciful tales to justify their hatred. Nowadays some people have made a seemingly lucrative career out of it. Enjoy getting brainfucked, because someone somewhere is surely getting paid for you believing this bullshit.


----------



## b0x (Mar 30, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Why not necrophilia and bestiality? Both would be just as bad, if not even worse for someone's image, and as such just as good instruments of control. Both would also be easier to provide for than something that requires kidnapping and molesting live kids, who are then searched and so on. But no, you believe it's pedophiles because someone in the Youtube told you so. Because you want to hate the elites, and you want to have a "justification" for doing so, and pedophilia happens to be something that makes most of the people, me included, to see red to such an extent that out come the tiki torches and hemp ropes. Unlike you, I can control my emotions to a point where I can see that someone is playing someone else here, and it sure isn't going to be me who is going to get played. People who are "lowly serfs" have always, since the dawn of fucking time, hated on those who have more stuff than they have, and other people who see an opportunity get something out of that hate have created all kinds of fanciful tales to justify their hatred. Nowadays some people have made a seemingly lucrative career out of it. Enjoy getting brainfucked, because someone somewhere is surely getting paid for you believing this bullshit.



I think that necrophilia and bestiality are not only rarer, but easier to conceal.   It's much harder to obtain a living child.  And the rumors continually persist.

Demi Moore 1990's - Founder of the anti-child trafficking NGO, Thorn.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 1, 2022)

It's pretty funny that @b0x was so obsessed with elite pedophiles that he managed to become a pedophile, and then get banned for being such a blatant pedophile


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 2, 2022)

b0x said:


> The issue is that the celebrities and the politicians have protection, therefore they are free to not only abuse children, but are able to promote those who have their interests to positions of power.  Which creates a feedback loop. If you are a lowly serf however, you tend to get caught.
> View attachment 3124015


View attachment mugshot-melissa-blair-1.webp
I wouldn't be proud of it, but I'd have fucked her for free in high school without needing the vape pen.


----------



## Wormy (May 3, 2022)

Here's some humor for the thread, since you brought up Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 18, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Why not necrophilia and bestiality? Both would be just as bad


These are also taboo, but they're looked down upon.

Cannibalism is more common than these two among elite. Necrophilia and bestiality are more looked on as pleb desires, because they're easy to fulfill.

Cannibalism also has the perk that it's easy to ease people into it, by starting with human shaped cake or eating things off bodies and things like that.


----------



## thrasymachus (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't think there is a huge conspiracy where every influential politician,banker, etc is a pedo. What is think is more likely is that there are intelligence operations trying to ensnare politicians with underage prostitutes and using it as blackmail. I mean this is pretty much out in the open, Israel did it with some Syrian politicians and Epstein could be something similar.

Also when you look back in time, in the 70s 80s and 90s the attitude towards pedophilia was more tolerant than it is now. In Amsterdam it was easy to link up with child prostitutes. Denmark made legal child porn, etc Nowadays the stigma is much greater.


----------



## Question Mark (Aug 20, 2022)

Pedophilia might be an internal disciplinary mechanism that the elites use to keep other elites in line. If the elites have to engage in pedo rituals in order to rise in status, other elites will expose them as pedophiles if they try to rebel against GloboHomo.


----------



## Question Mark (Aug 20, 2022)

Circumcision is the most widespread form of pedophilia that normies completely ignore and/or accept. Asking someone what they think of circumcision is a good way to tell if someone is an NPC or not.


----------



## 9Style (Aug 24, 2022)

Child sexual abuse by UN peacekeepers - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

